# Stolen : On One Whippet, Portsmouth, Hampshire UK. 27.11.14



## Lazy Andy (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm new to the forum and unfortunate that this has to be the first post... I'm sure it's in the wrong place, if someone can move it?

I know there are a lot of UK users on here too....

I've just been burgled and amongst the items stolen was my bike, which was just inside the front door.

Location, Portsmouth, Hampshire
Time Thursday 27th November, about 1am

Newly built this year :

On-One Whippet Frame, red and white
Rock Shox Reba RL Solo fork
Shimano XT Groupset, excluding brakes. Gear idicator removed from the front shifter to accommodate the Pushloc
Miche XM 40.29 MTB Wheels (red hubs) with road tyres

The wheels are an odd fit as they are 29" wheels on a 26" bike and make it look a little odd compared to most mountain bikes. This was my winter road set up.

Tektro Auriga Comp brakes. These are much older than the rest of the bike might look odd. 

The brake cables were red and have faded to pink and look out of place. There is a "RaceFace" sticker on the chain stay

Crank Bros Cobalt 3 Seat Post 
RaceFace XC short Stem
WTB saddle which is off an older bike and very warn by comparison to the rest of the bike.


----------



## Lazy Andy (Nov 27, 2014)

Just to report that this is one Whippet that has run home!

The police have fortunately recovered the bike and are in the process of ensuring the thief spends a few nights at her Majesties pleasure


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Yay! A happy ending..
Now if only the police will let you taze him a few times before sending him to the slammer.

tap tap tap...


----------

